# Ejaculoid "Natural Male Explosion" Sex Enhancer



## cyclemaster (Aug 22, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/gol/ejac.html 
People at bodybuilding.com forums think its good, I was wondering if anyone else here has tried it?


----------



## hugegainz (Aug 30, 2005)

Rock out with your $#@! out


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

dont reply to ur own spam thread


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

cyclemaster said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this? http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/gol/ejac.html
> People at bodybuilding.com forums think its good, I was wondering if anyone else here has tried it?


I tried it last month and now my dick has a very bad rash and I'm shitting blood.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I tried it last month and now my dick has a very bad rash and I'm shitting blood.



HAHAHHAHA                      

i actually laffd out loud


----------



## hugegainz (Aug 30, 2005)

cool replies!  This forum is awesome!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 30, 2005)

i'm going to ejaculoid all over your face if you come here for the sole purpose to flame and spam.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 8, 2011)

Somebody kill this spammer


----------

